# Food Safety News - 10/16/2021



## daveomak.fs (Oct 16, 2021)

*U.S. and Canada part of Salmonella outbreak linked to tahini and halva*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 16, 2021 12:06 am
The United States and Canada are part of an outbreak affecting Europe because of Salmonella in tahini and halva from Syria. The United States has reported six Salmonella Mbandaka cases, one in 2020 and the rest this year. Interviews were conducted with two people: both report shopping at international markets that stock mostly Arabic and... Continue Reading


*Thirteen Seattle area restaurants remain shut-down for public health violations*
By News Desk on Oct 16, 2021 12:05 am
Harbor City Restaurant at 707 S King St. in Seattle has been closed by a Public Health food inspector on Oct. 14, 2021, because of the following food safety violations: Pest infestation Sewage back-up Excessive critical violations (95 red critical points) The establishment will be reopened once the inspector confirms that these issues have been... Continue Reading


*Raw milk recalled in Washington after sampling reveals E. coli contamination*
By News Desk on Oct 15, 2021 03:23 pm
Williams Valley Family Farm LLC of Clayton, WA, is recalling retail, raw whole milk because of E. coli contamination. The recall was initiated after routine sampling conducted by the Washington State Department of Agriculture (WSDA) revealed the presence of toxin-producing E. coli in the farm’s unpasteurized, raw milk dated Oct. 20-28.  There is concern that consumers... Continue Reading


*Patient dies in hepatitis A outbreak traced to restaurants in Virginia*
By Coral Beach on Oct 15, 2021 02:38 pm
One person has died in a hepatitis A outbreak associated with three restaurants in the Roanoke, VA, area, according to state officials, and two more people have been added to the patient list. “We don’t believe there is an ongoing threat to the public,” said Christ Wills of the Roanoke City and Alleghany Health Districts,... Continue Reading


----------

